

Primo: the beautiful, colorful, mathematical board game - jobenjo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/343941773/primo-the-beautiful-colorful-mathematical-board-ga

======
atoponce
I love that the prime numbers after 10 are red, and that you end on a prime
number.

Even better, is I love the divisions of each number, showing the
multiplication factors.

Well thought out, solid design, and has randomness incorporated into the game
to keep it addictive, yet it seems simple enough to play with your kids, which
is clearly the goal.

Can't wait to get my copy.

------
transfire
I think it is a neat idea, but I don't find the colors and design as
attractive as I think they could be. Right off, a bolder palette would
probably help. I don't think a dull gray background does the look of the game
any favors. Oh, had anyone considered using polygons instead of circles?

------
Grue3
This... looks pretty fun actually. Visualizing each number by its factors is
brilliant. You can simply add up the factors to get the product.

------
cantoni
Wow — beautiful.

------
el_bhs
what a lovely design!

